# Bash Brothers Sucht für STAMM 3 ! ( KOSTENLOS WOW SPIELEN )



## BashBrothers (22. Dezember 2011)

Kostenlos World of Warcraft Spielen?
Ein Sponsor für euren World of Warcraft Account?
Gesponsert werden damit man Suchtet?
Raids, Instanzen auf dem Offiziellen WoW Server Rocken...
Und Das Alles KOSTENLOS???

Nah, sagt ihr euch auch Grade das wäre doch viel zu schön um war zu sein?

Dann Passt mal auf...!!!

Jetzt kommen die BASH BROTHERS und Ermöglichen euch ALLES was ihr euch Wünscht!

Zehner Stamm Gruppe für Feuerlande und Drachenseele GESUCHT!!!


Wir Suchen DICH!!!

Die Bash Brothers suchen für ihre 3. 10er STAMM, Zehn mutige Spieler die den Kampf gegen Ragnaros und Todesschwinge auf Normal und Hero gewinnen wollen!

Du willst in einer Gruppe von Spielern Spielen wo du weißt das wenn du mal kein Gold hast das du jeden fragen kannst ob du was bekommst ... oder sogar UNS Fragen kannst und du bekommst es...

Du willst durch Orgrimmar Laufen und sehen das alle auf " Betrachten " gehen.

Du würdest gerne mal wieder im Teamsteak³ hocken ohne das dich irgend ein Kiddy versucht zu Flamen?

Oder du willst einfach kein Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben???


Dann bist du bei uns genau RICHTIG!!!


Vorraussetzungen haben wir natürlich auch :-D
Wir geben ja nicht jedem einfach 13&#8364; im Monat :-)​
- 18 Jahre oder Älter
- Offizieller World of Warcraft Cata Account ( Abgelaufen oder Aktiv )
- Teamsteak³ + Mikrofon
- Ihr könnt euren Charakter Spielen
- Ihr habt Montags/Dienstags und Donnerstags von 20 Uhr - Open End Zeit.


Wenn ihr das ALLES habt ...DANN...

Bewerbt euch JETZT und werdet zu einem BASH BROTHER!!!​

Bewerbung an : Bash-Brothers@web.de

Erstmal Nur Fragen? Addet uns in Skype oder ICQ!

ICQ : 618323422
Skype : Bash-Brothers

EDIT : Ziel Realm : Azshara / Horde 
EDIT2: 1/10

EDIT3: Wenn ihr keinen Char auf Azshara Horde habt...Wir Leveln auch mit euch hoch!

EDIT4 : Was ganz wichtiges Vergessen 

:::...::: 

Ihr denkt jetzt bestimmt wieso sollten die meinen Acc bezahlen und leer ausgehen?
Das Tuen wir natürlich nicht, wir machen viel Werbung und verkaufen BoE´s die keiner braucht sowie Gold ( Durch Erfolge errungen ) und damit können wir uns leisten die 3. STAMM auf zu machen


----------



## BashBrothers (26. Dezember 2011)

Noch ein Kleiner Bonus von uns!

Da wir ja Geld mit eurem Können Verdienen VERLOSEN wir Jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten ( Wenn alles glatt läuft ) einen GamerPC von www.buffed.de


----------



## BashBrothers (27. Dezember 2011)

Wir meinen es Ernst!!!

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/3144507218


----------

